# Does anyone follow Esports?



## npkus13 (Apr 28, 2021)

Hey everyone! Been gambling on all Esports for years and its crazy this drift on Astralis vs Extra Salt just because Dev1ce left - backing it up at 1.68 odds! They have the better talent and much better coordination and have been playing with subs the entire year so shouldnt be a big deal...and these are great odds to take! 

You can follow all my bets results here if you are interested:






						Google Таблици – създавайте и редактирайте електронни таблици онлайн, безплатно.
					

Създавайте нови електронни таблици и ги редактирайте съвместно и едновременно с другите – от своя компютър, телефон или таблет. Вършете нещата със или без връзка с интернет. Използвайте Таблици, за да редактирате файлове на Excel. Безплатно от Google.



					docs.google.com


----------

